# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > سوال: نال(NULL) کردن کد چیست؟

## ArtMiz

با درود خدمت دوستان
مخواستم بدونم که می گن کدی رو Null کردن یعنی چی؟ چه جوری این کار رو انجام مدن؟
با سپاس

----------


## __ziXet__

> با درود خدمت دوستان
> مخواستم بدونم که می گن کدی رو Null کردن یعنی چی؟ چه جوری این کار رو انجام مدن؟
> با سپاس


یعنی یه اسکریپتی که لایسنس داره و معمولا هم کد شده هست رو دیکد کنند و بدون لایسنس کار کنه
مثل همین سیستم vBulletin که نال شدش هم هست.

موفق باشید

----------


## ArtMiz

دستت درد نکنه. تحت لایسنس کار کردن یعنی چی؟ مگه نر افزارهای نوشته شده با php همراه کدهاش ارائه نمی شن.
موفق باشی

----------


## __ziXet__

> دستت درد نکنه. تحت لایسنس کار کردن یعنی چی؟ مگه نر افزارهای نوشته شده با php همراه کدهاش ارائه نمی شن.
> موفق باشی


اصولا php یه زبان open source هست و کد کردن کدهاشم به نظر مسخره میاد ولی وقتی پای پول وسط میاد هیچ چیزی مسخره نیست!
منظورم از لایسنس یه شماره سریالی هست که ادمین باید با اون اسکریپت رو راه اندازی کنه یه مثلا بعضی از لایسنس ها به این صورت تعریف میشن که اسکریپت فقط روی یه دامنه خاصی کار میکنه و اگه یک نفر اسکریپت رو روی دامنه دیگری اجرا کنه اسکریپت کار نمیکنه. (منظور بیشتر قرار دادن محدودیت در استفاده از اسکریپت هست)

موفق باشید

----------


## ArtMiz

دستت درد نکنه بابت توضیح.
امیدوارم تو کارات موفق باشی

----------


## yaqubian

دوست عزیز
البته ناگفته نمونه که یه نفر از بچه های همین سایت هست که هر کدی رو که شما بخوای واست برمی گردونه.
موفق باشید

----------


## SianiD

اگه میشه آیدی این بنده خدا رو بهم بده من میخوام یه سایت رو واسم null کنه
مرسی

----------


## SianiD

> دوست عزیز
> البته ناگفته نمونه که یه نفر از بچه های همین سایت هست که هر کدی رو که شما بخوای واست برمی گردونه.
> موفق باشید


اگر میشه آیدی این بنده خدا که نال میکنه رو بده 
مرسی

----------


## binyaft

جناب ، اقای یعقوبیان دیگه اینجا نیست که بخواد به شما ID اون بنده خدا رو بده و تاپیک هم مال سال پیش هست

----------

